# Thought I'd give it a go!



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

Afternoon all,

New round here, just want to say what a fantastic forum! Great bunch of people!

Have just started out on the espresso path!

Always fancied giving it a go as have been interested in its making and have always enjoyed what I have tried in the past.

Anyway onto the good stuff.

A 2007 classic in great condition (thanks to Mark for this one!)

Grinder from forums also!

Have ordered the motta 58mm tamper as well as the bottomless portafilter.

Still dialling in the grinder and getting used to the basic operation of the classic.

Enjoying meself so far









Cheers

(excuse the bare walls, paint on way!)


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

great, dont forget fresh roasted beans, too!


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

greymda said:


> great, dont forget fresh roasted beans, too!


Cheers!

Working (well, ploughing) my way through some Horsham Workhorse at the minute.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And don't forget a better tamper , plastic thingy makes sad ....

Enjoy the set up though , all the rest is there to make good coffee.


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice equipment. Yes, Motta tamper you ordered will make a difference


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

pedro88 said:


> Nice equipment. Yes, Motta tamper you ordered will make a difference


Ta very much!

Hopefully so, shots all over the bloody place at the minute! Ha.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great







and you will soon get your shots right . . . those first few days can be a bit scary!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rairch said:


> Ta very much!
> 
> Hopefully so, shots all over the bloody place at the minute! Ha.


You have scales ?


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> You have scales ?


Yup.

Dose 17g in Double basket.

25 sec shot (still playing with this)

Not a terrible shot but not consistent at all.

Warm up for anywhere between 15-45mins.

Still a looooong way to go to get a decent shot.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Under the 'tamper' Mr B.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> under the 'tamper' mr b.


derp


----------

